# Windy DPG Night



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I had finished mowing the yard and after eating supper and putting the little one to bed, I felt like relaxing on the front porch with a nice stogie. It was a windy night, but was nice to enjoy the breeze and forget about everything else (at least for a little bit). It didn't take too much convincing for Troy (BoomerD35) to join me. This was the first DPG I've ever had and it was an awesome, smooth smoke. Even with the breeze and the humidity, it burned nice and even. 

View attachment 4185


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the background!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics.:dribble: had to get the texas flag in there:lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's how windy it was, but we were on the front porch which blocked the brunt of it!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> nice pics.:dribble: had to get the texas flag in there:lol:


What? You don't have a NY flagpole in your front yard? Hmmmm...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice patriotic smoke


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice smoke


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like good times
and thats impressive for the DPG to do well
speaks highly of its character


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pictures I love DPG Blue!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

They are a tasty smoke.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great choice...a DPG blue label is perfect for any weather  - including the 28 degree crap outside right now!! I was just sitting here thinking about what I was going to have this evening, you guys helped make the decision easier - a Blue Label Imperiales is in order!!!:dribble:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nice smoke, nice pic, nice flag, nice wood wall, nce ugly mug, nive darkness behind the flag. that should take care of all the nice comments

oh ya cant forget..thanks for sharing!!
respectfuly submitted


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you liked the blue be sure to try the Black lable


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

great smoke. thanks for sharing Rhonda.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

An after chores stick. Priceless.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> If you liked the blue be sure to try the Black lable


Black '73 or '69 MMMMMMMM good!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

There's nothing like a relaxing cigar after a long day....


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Jason Brown said:


> There's nothing like a relaxing cigar after a long day....


Thats the truth!

Great pictures.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was working on an Oliva Serie G box press maduro. I almost chunked it because the first 1/4 was bitter. But then the tide turned, and it smoothed out into a very nice smoke.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice Rhonda! Love the pic with the flag, the one with Troy not so much LOL


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I love that DP blue I try and keep em around.


----------

